

POW turns Firefox into a web server. - Ripst
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3002

======
sjf
We need more acronyms, I was hoping for an exciting story about how prisoner
of war with access only to firefox was able to hack into a webserver and post
the details of imprisonment, thus leading to his eventual rescue.

~~~
hs
c'mon, it's better than "MBA turns Firefox into a web server."

~~~
jamesbritt
Well, there I would more expect "MBA turns Firefox into a web browser."

------
niyazpk
We are missing the point.

Turning a browser into a web server is not a big leap in technology. That is
not a hard problem.

Why I am excited about Opera Unite and not about this firefox extension is
that Opera themselves thinks that this will change the face of internet
applications. They are excited about it and they will persue this to the end.
That is the whole point.

It is not about technology. It is about how you push it and persue it. It is
all about your vision.

~~~
ynniv
My vision says that Opera Unite isn't going to live up to the hype. Users
don't want a music player in their browser, they want a good music player.
Opera would do better to build a sturdy, dedicated server side JavaScript
environment than to put a weak offering into their browser.

~~~
carbon8
_"Users don't want a music player in their browser, they want a good music
player."_

And, incidentally, iTunes already has sharing from within the player and it is
very widely used.

Anyway, Unite is an interesting experiment, even though it probably won't
revolutionize anything on its own. The "this will revolutionize the web!" PR
sort of obscures the actually utility/novelty that this likely has for a
subset of users.

------
andrewl-hn
I assume this was posted in connection with the news about Unite. I remember
when Google introduced Gears someone on reddit or HN pointed to this
extension. I was curious about it and tried it in my computer at work.

First of all, this thing works and it gets the job done. But it feels too hard
to actually use it everyday for a non-geeky person. The point of Opera
offering is not only the platform itself but also the list of Unite services
they already provide (photo-sharing and fridge cover most of my needs).

I'm pretty sure one could use POW to ultimately bring Unite to Firefox.

------
Raphael
This is from 2007.

So I've got Hello World running at <http://localhost:6670/test.sjs> , but I'm
not sure if this is exposed to the outside web.

~~~
jdbeast00
no, i can see your site! its awesome.

~~~
buro9
I see it too!

It's uncannily similar to the one I knocked out earlier... all hackers must
think alike!!

------
rman666
I was also hoping it might have something to do with integrating Batman into
Firefox. But that would also require the optional BAMM and !!! extensions. See
[http://media.photobucket.com/image/batman%20cartoon%20pow%20...](http://media.photobucket.com/image/batman%20cartoon%20pow%20bam/CSBG/batman_dark_tomorrow_pow.jpg)
for an example "in action."

------
mildweed
If only there was a way to get POW to run PHP.JS
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=630258>

~~~
dschoon
This is as dry as it gets, folks. If you can say "If only there was a way to
get POW to run PHP.JS" with a straight face, there is nothing beyond your
reach.

~~~
mildweed
This is one of the many services I provide.

